

Free JetBlue Wi-Fi for Amazon Prime Instant Video - username3
http://phx.corporate-ir.net/phoenix.zhtml?c=176060&p=irol-newsArticle&ID=2044079

======
gregonicus
Ouch for Netflix and others as it looks like movies will cost about $18 to
watch.

"Services for bandwidth-heavy applications like streaming movies and large
downloads will be available for purchase on our Fly-Fi® Plus plan at $9/hour"

[http://www.jetblue.com/flying-on-
jetblue/wifi/](http://www.jetblue.com/flying-on-jetblue/wifi/)

